# The moment the light comes on...



## wareagle (Nov 4, 2008)

I would just about bet my wages that all of us have had those moments when the proverbial light bulb illuminates in our head. It's that point in time that something seemingly simple suddenly clicks. And sometimes can make one feel rather dumb. So on to the story...

I was having a discussion with SWMBO over the weekend, and we happen to be talking about model engineering shows, particularly the lack there of in this part of the country. During the course of the conversation, I brought up the point that there doesn't seem to be a huge number of model engineers in the southern part of the country. Her response to that could have blew me away with a feather. It was for me, the point at which the electrons fired!

She said, "It's very likely that the reason there are more model engineers in the northern part of the country is because of the inability to get out easily during the winter. We can still enjoy outside activities during the winter in this part of the country". I have to say, I never thought of that. But it makes logical sense. During the months when the snow is on the ground, and the temperatures are cold it makes outdoor activities less than desirable to pursue. That leaves indoor activities for the most part (wood working, metal working, and for the ladies quilting, sewing, painting, etc.). _This is one of those that makes one feel dumb!_


How about anyone else?


----------



## potman (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm ??? 

I could turn that argument right around and say that in the southern parts of the Country (U.S.) it's too hot in the summer for people to be outside playing so they would logically be inside their air-conditioned shops making bits-and-pieces.

But the original argument doesn't hold because there are many in the North who relish the cold weather and use up their spare time skiing or snowmobiling or hunting or chopping wood or just enjoying the crispness of winter.

So, I think we need to go back to the drawing board on this one.

Ouch !!!  It really hurts when our bubble bursts !!!


----------



## Kludge (Nov 4, 2008)

When I still lived in Pittsburgh, there was indeed a division of hobbies between indoor and outdoor - Summer & Winter with Spring and Fall a blend of them and other activities. Hawaii has three seasons - rainy (monsoon), dry and hurricane - but is otherwise rather boring as far as weather goes. As a result, hobbies are divided between daylight and not-daylight with little regard to the actual weather. Making model engines falls loosely into the latter, competing with such traditions as sitting around, beer in hand, talking story with 9-10 of your friends.

As far as hobby machinists go ... so far as I can tell, I'm it on Oahu.

Best regards.

Kludge


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 4, 2008)

The why's and wherefores are beyond me,
but what gets my interest is the fact that you and
swmbo can actually TALK about your ME (not me)
my swmbo (occassionaly) comments seem to be
limited to 
1 "are'nt you finished out there yet"?
2. "What do you do out there"?
3. "But whats it actually do/for"?
4. "H'mm thats nice dear". :wall:


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 4, 2008)

Potman, Rule #1 on this forum is "We are polite to everyone", so I would be obliged if you would observe rule #1

CC


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 4, 2008)

Kludge
Don't worry eventually you will infect someone else.
While your here (sorry CC) your well away from that Mystery lathe.
Further investigation shows someone did extensive damage to the
cross slide fixed it with auto bog and painted over, A#$%hole.
BR


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm demographics of model engineering. 
here are some of my thoughts in no particular order
The northeast has a denser population in general.
     has had more factories and therefore machinist
     Has more indusrial history to spark interest.
     Has more available used machinery
Tin


----------



## Kludge (Nov 4, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> Kludge
> Don't worry eventually you will infect someone else.



If I go by Tin's thinking, the fact that I'm from the Northeast (specifically the Steel City) implies I'm highly contageous. Okay, I think I know a few places I can infect others. 

Bwaaaahahahahahaha ... I love being evil!

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 4, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> 1 "are'nt you finished out there yet"?
> 2. "What do you do out there"?
> 3. "But whats it actually do/for"?
> 4. ........ PASS ............  ;D



BR 

Me n' you need to go out for a beer at sometime and discuss our similar lifestyles  ;D ................. unfortunately, due to the taxi fare, it might be quite a while 


Perhaps we should set up an HMEM "Bar Area" ......... for relaxing after work with a "virtual" Coke 

CC


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 4, 2008)

Kludge  said:
			
		

> Bwaaaahahahahahaha ... I love being evil!



*Tel * 

We need help .................  ???

I think the Fluffy Bunnies have got to Big "K"

  

CC


----------



## jack404 (Nov 4, 2008)

whats wrong with being evil??

no fluffy bunnies here ( pet parrots count?)


----------



## wareagle (Nov 5, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Hmmm demographics of model engineering.
> here are some of my thoughts in no particular order
> 
> has had more factories and therefore machinist
> ...



Very interesting observations. Not arguing the points, just throwing out my thoughts for discussion...

The northeast has a denser population in general.
The population is pretty dense in the DFW area (and getting denser every day!). I can understand there not being a large number of HMEs if I were in a sparsely populated area. 

 has had more factories and therefore machinist
We have several major manufacturing plants here. Lockheed, Bell, and Vought, just to name a few. There are thousands of small machine shops throughout the area. I'd figure there would be a bigger hobby interest than there seems to be taking this into account.

Has more industrial history to spark interest.
Agreed. No doubt about it.

Has more available used machinery
I have thought about that, but with the prices of the hobby sized equipment, I would think this is almost a non-issue. However, I shopped for a long time for a good used 13x40 lathe and around here they are either worn smooth out, or are priced so high you can buy a new one. On the Nor-East coast, there likely is more available... Never really looked to be honest.




			
				baldrocker  said:
			
		

> The why's and wherefores are beyond me,
> but what gets my interest is the fact that you and
> swmbo can actually TALK about your ME (not me)
> my swmbo (occassionaly) comments seem to be
> ...



Well, she gets real interested in what I am doing when I buy a chunk of brass that cost $75, or order $100 worth of tooling!!  ;D  In her defense, she has never badgered me about the amount of money I spend in my hobbies, so don't think that I am complaining about this! She does take an interest in my machining, but it is more from the standpoint of "I can't believe you made that on the mill/lathe". I have machined a few parts that have fixed things around the house, and she is very appreciative for that. She does understand that the machining can be difficult, but she doesn't understand the huge appeal of taking a lump of metal and making a precision part from it.

Regardless, she does support my interests and encourages me to pursue my ambitions. I can't ask for more!!




			
				potman  said:
			
		

> I could turn that argument right around and say that in the southern parts of the Country (U.S.) it's too hot in the summer for people to be outside playing so they would logically be inside their air-conditioned shops making bits-and-pieces.
> 
> But the original argument doesn't hold because there are many in the North who relish the cold weather and use up their spare time skiing or snowmobiling or hunting or chopping wood or just enjoying the crispness of winter.



Granted, there are those up North that do love the cold weather. At the same time, there are those down here that love the heat. I'm looking at it from the angle of being couped up at home with several inches of snow on the ground and being generally unable to enjoy the outdoors during that time period.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 5, 2008)

wareagle  said:
			
		

> ...
> Granted, there are those up North that do love the cold weather. At the same time, there are those down here that love the heat.
> ...



That would be me, WE. I am originally from Maine and tend to wander around NJ in a T-shirt in 20 degree weather asking people if they want to go to the beach. ;D

OFC, we have the 'Cabin Fever' show up here so that may lay some credence to your point. But alas, it does get cold in the basement in the middle of winter and I have to use a kerosene heater. But as a side point, I am down there in the middle of summer too!

Eric


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh, the treat of living near the beach in SoCal .... It's getting chillier here now ... of course, that's all relative, chilly during the day is mid-60's  in early Nov.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 6, 2008)

Rick--I'm not sure that I agree with your take on the situation. Here I set, in Ontario, Canada, where we have snow up to the ying yang for 5 months of the year, and yet there aren't that many people that I know of doing the model engineering thing here. Could it have something to do with the fact that northern USA has always been more industrialized than southern USA and Canada, so the people with a genetic predisposition towards mechanical/engineering work have gravitated towards northern USA over the years, and that as a consequence the gene pool in northern USA has more people with an engineering trait than the rest of the country???


----------



## tel (Nov 6, 2008)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> *Tel *
> 
> We need help ................. ???
> 
> ...



Too late I fear CC - the FB's have well & truly buried into 'is skull.


----------



## Kludge (Nov 8, 2008)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhh, the treat of living near the beach in SoCal .... It's getting chillier here now ... of course, that's all relative, chilly during the day is mid-60's  in early Nov.



Heck, anything below 70 is _cold_ here in Hawaii. I mean as in "break out the quilts" cold. As a former Pennsylvanian, I can handle cold if I have to but ... well, I prefer how it works here.

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## Kludge (Nov 8, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> Too late I fear CC - the FB's have well & truly buried into 'is skull.



Probably have, Tel. Not like there isn't plenty of space for 'em. ;D

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------

